# AOS membership benefits



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been meaning to ask this...Has anyone else had problems getting their free plant for new AOS members? Not that I wouldn't have joined anyway once I found out I got a discount for being a student and could afford it, but....I joined back in July 06 and haven't heard a thing about the free plant the website said I would get. I emailed the address they gave me if I had questions about my 'order' of membership when I placed it online, but I haven't gotten a response (twice, once after I got the other stuff for membership, and once again maybe a month ago when I realized it's almost time for me to renew and I still don't have a free plant or certificate or anything)  
~Miss Paph


----------



## Heather (Apr 22, 2007)

I joined two years ago. 
I didn't renew this year for a myriad of reasons. 

I have enjoyed a lot of benefits but....is the free plant a membeship perk? 

If so, well, they've got something going cause two years ago when I joined, I never received any free plant! 



um, we get a free plant? I never got that!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2007)

No plants for you!


----------



## dave b (Apr 22, 2007)

I joined sometime in late 06 i believe it was, and never got a plant. It was one of the perks mentioned for joining. Havent thought too much about it till now. I have limited space and only have a desire for certain (not real common) types and species, which i really doubt they would send.


----------



## ScottMcC (Apr 23, 2007)

it took me 4 months of harrassing them almost every week to get my free plant, and you don't even get to pick which one you get. luckily I got one that I like, but it's a small plant, at least a couple years from blooming.


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2007)

You should be posting your concerns on the AOS forum. They don't like adverse publicity so you might get more attention there, http://aos.org/aos/MessageBoard/


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a coupon which I could use at a number of growers. There was a list of participating growers, I just ordered my plant, sent in my coupon, and it was shipped the same as any order.


----------



## John D. (Apr 23, 2007)

I just joined and recieved in the first package a coupon for the free plant. As Grandma said there is a list of growers. I am heading south this week and will stop at one to save the shipping. Also included since I signed up for two years was a coupon for $30 off a purchase of over $100 at the same selected growers.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 23, 2007)

I need a free plant like I need a second appendix, but I am a member. Orchid judges have to be members in good standing. And I get a discount on AOS awards, which usually comes close to paying for the membership. I don't know that the magazine is all that interesting to me anymore, but it is a good publication and usually has a least one article that is worth reading, even to an 'old orchid curmudgeon' like myself.

I think your membership card gets you into various participating botanic gardens for free. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Carol (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, I have used the membership for a free entrance fee for Phipps Conservatory in Pittsburgh, and the Chicago Botanical gardens(which is for parking). Anyone attending the show there this weekend could use it for free parking.


----------



## bwester (Apr 23, 2007)

NO, i never got mine. Honestly, I dont care much for the AOS or their crappy, frilly flower magazine. Thats why I never renewed.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol...I see  Alright - I don't have much space either, but free is free and I want one since it was promised. If nothing else I can make sure it's healthy then give it to one of my friends and infect them with orchid fever too. I might just take the suggestion to post on Their forum, since they might not want to have the masses disgruntled about that:evil: I didn't want to be witchy about it, but being as it seems to be a common problem...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 24, 2007)

Over the last year or so, I have started to feel more "Warm and Fuzzy" toward the AOS. The new Board seems genuinely concerned about the membership. The AOS Orchids magazine has improved the last several months. Back in the "dark years" of 2000 to 2005 there were very few articles to interest anyone who had more than 6 months experience raising orchids. Lately there have been 2 or even 3 articles per issue that I found worth reading. Now if they would just start accepting articles from real taxonomists who looked at living plants, rather than this molecular genetics junk that contradicts common sense. Sorry, I am just not "down with" the pronouncements by the "Gang of Four" molecular pseudo-taxonomists. I think they have it so wrong. Every group they touch is botched up worse by them. What we call Sophronitis cernua is NOT in the same genus as what we call a Laelia tenebrosa. Same tribe yes, but they are wildly different plants. Oh well. Over all the AOS is getting better again. Now we need an AOS library with a scanning service for remote members of the AOS.
Leo


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 24, 2007)

The AOS Orchids magazine has improved the last several months. Back in the "dark years" of 2000 to 2005 there were very few articles to interest anyone who had more than 6 months experience raising orchids. Lately there have been 2 or even 3 articles per issue that I found worth reading. Now if they would just start accepting articles from real taxonomists who looked at living plants, rather than this molecular genetics junk that contradicts common sense. Sorry, I am just not "down with" the pronouncements by the "Gang of Four" molecular taxonomists. I think they have it so wrong. Every group they touch is botched up worse by them. 
Oh well. Over all the AOS is getting better again. Now we need an AOS library with a scanning service for remote members. 
Leo


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe I'll re-join. I miss some of the articles. Plus I'll have the benefit of being able to say I'm a member of the AOS!


----------

